# Trojaner entfernen



## Pechmaria (16 Februar 2009)

Ich bekam von t-online die Nachricht, dass über meine IP-Adresse Spams versendet werden. Daraufhin habe ich auf 1 Laptop 10 Funde gehabt und zwar den "WORM/IrcBot.48690.9. Diesen habe ich gelöscht. Bei einem neuen Virenscan ist aber wieder einer aufgetaucht.
Was kann ich tun offline tun, um den Laptop von diesem Wurm zu befreien?


----------



## wahlhesse (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Trojaner entfernen*

Ich weiss, es ist eine unbefriedigende Antwort, aber gehe mit dem Laptop zu jemanden, der sich damit auskennt. Notfalls muss das komplette System neu installiert werde.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Trojaner entfernen*



Pechmaria schrieb:


> und zwar den "WORM/IrcBot.48690.9.


Welchen Virenscanner setzt du ein?


----------



## Pechmaria (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Trojaner entfernen*

Ich verwende Avir.


----------



## awsed (13 März 2009)

*AW: Trojaner entfernen*

hast du mal versucht im abgesichertem Modus zu scannen? Hat bei mir immer geklappt, also im normalen Windows bekam ich einen Trojaner nie weg, wie du shcon gesagt hast kam er immer wieder, aber seit ich im abgesichertem Modus scanne bekam ich jeden Virus weg...


----------

